# Studio Fix foundation not suitable for everyday use?



## anuy (Aug 7, 2005)

hi guys! my MAC mua told me that i shouldn't wear MAC products everyday because they're not meant for everyday use and that they're for photoshoots etc. is this true? is it going to ruin my skin? i use studio fix everyday. thanks


----------



## tabgirl (Aug 7, 2005)

I have NEVER heard this in my LIFE! I have worn them everyday for at least 9 years now and I am STILL loving them. 
I am curious to see other answers though!!  :?:


----------



## Janice (Aug 7, 2005)

Were they talking about a *specific* product? If so what was it? 

Otherwise I don't understand why a MAC MA would make a general statement like that to a customer. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 7, 2005)

heh thats crazy!! Id be incomplete without mac products! :X


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 7, 2005)

I think she is only saying about Foundation ^_^ maybe? If she is saying that everything, than crazy!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 7, 2005)

That's crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Was she new?


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 7, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is some of the foundations...I know a lot of people cant wear studio tech every day as it makes them break out...but for the most part, MAC products can be worn every day.  Of course, wash your face every morning and night to keep your pores clean and what not, but you should be doing that anyway...


----------



## anuy (Aug 7, 2005)

i dont think she was talking about just foundations b/c she told me that when i was buying 2 eyeshadows and a blush. i think she was new b/c i never saw her at that counter before. but she insisted i give my face "breaks" from MAC products b/c they're meant for heavy faces @ fashions shows etc. 

personally, i think she's crazy. but i just wanted to make sure with you guys. thanks for the input!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Aug 7, 2005)

Totally crazy, IMHO. MAC is used by a lot of makeup artists, but what is sold at the counters is intended for mass consumption, ie everyday wear. It might be another story with some of the pro stuff (maybe they have some products that are heavier or whatever, I don't even really know since I'm not familiar with the pro products) but those are only sold at pro stores anyway.


----------



## Janice (Aug 7, 2005)

I would go to the counter manager with this and ask them if they stand behind what this MA told you. She might not have been to training yet, and thus the reason for that crazy ass statement. 

She must not have much sales goals either, because if she is telling customers this how the heck does she ever expect to sell anything!?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 8, 2005)

That's nuts. I have been wearing the regular and PRO products everyday for the last 6 years. My skin is clear, and I have no problems with any of the products. YOu should definately say something to the counter manager the next time you're there.


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

As stated above, maybe she was speaking about the full coverage mac pro foundation. It's crazy to say something to that extreme, especially knowing that poeple have different skin which makes people react to products differently. I use hyper real and studio fix everyday and my skin is not breaking out (i alread had some blemishes that are healing). The sales goal thing is true, if she wanted a job thier, she should at least try to sell it, i know honesty is great to alot of customers but cmon your basically telling the customer not to buy it becasue its for professional use....


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 8, 2005)

was this at a counter or at a pro store? I believe that makes all the difference...

If it was a pro store, yep I definately think thats true. Hell the metal pigments can catch fire. There is definately stuff there I wouldnt use daily, or even weekly...
BUT...
If it was a counter at a Nordstroms or wherever I would just assume she was a noob and really has no clue, or is just clueless.
At the freestanding stores the MA's seem to be a bit more knowledgable than counters.


----------



## stella. (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, you should ask next time you go or something. That's so weird, because that would make people not want to buy MAC.


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 10, 2005)

my friend told me that too and she works for mac as well... but she was talking about the foundation. she said its not a good idea to use it all the time as its heavier and can cause breakouts in many people. ican see that since MAC IS pro makeup. i dont use their face stuff anyway


----------



## Janice (Aug 10, 2005)

Well I wouldn't say that MAC in general is PRO makeup. They DO have a PRO line that is exclusively for artists. Their consumer line is designed and marketed to the average consumer and is designed around average issues like everyday wearability, lasting finish, coverage, etc. 

If it was not designed this way, but rather as a PRO only line I don't see how they could have become the empire and staple in the high end cosmetic market they are and being sold inside of major department stores world wide. 

Every foundation is different and they do sell some heavier foundations b/c people all have different needs. These might cause some to breakout, but that's why their foundation line is so varied so that most everyone can find something that works for them.


----------



## legaleagle (Aug 10, 2005)

*Me too*

I think I have heard this with the foundation as well.  However, I agree.  MAC makes so many different foundation, that there is bound to be one for anyone.


----------



## makeupxlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i think everyone is different, but studio fix broke me out terribly


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 

 
_i dont think she was talking about just foundations b/c she told me that when i was buying 2 eyeshadows and a blush. i think she was new b/c i never saw her at that counter before. but she insisted i give my face "breaks" from MAC products b/c they're meant for heavy faces @ fashions shows etc. 

personally, i think she's crazy. but i just wanted to make sure with you guys. thanks for the input!_

 
She is so totally full of crap!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 9, 2007)

That really is absolutely crazy...like other people mentioned, if that was the case, MAC would not be a mainstream cosmetics line.  The only think I can think of that she meant was that possibly the Full Coverage is not the best to be wearing every day because it is so heavy, but I know several people (in the winter, myself included) that wear it every day & have no problems.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jul 9, 2007)

And, just putting my two cents in:

MAC's Full Coverage foundation (Pro Product) is the exact same as the Studio Finish concealor that's sold in the tiny pot.  A Pro Store MA told me this when I was building my MA kit.  So, it's tough for me to imagine that wearing it daily would be a big problem, since the exact same product is sold as a concealor for consumer use.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 9, 2007)

I think if you cannot wear it daily, what's the point of having it?  I can't wear MAC foundation at all, it breaks me out.  Plus I just think it looks mask-like and there are so many better products on the market outside of MAC.


----------



## kk-skinny (Jul 19, 2007)

i wore studio fix and it made my skin red and dry. :/ is there any other MAC foundation that won't do the same thing? is there a different formula than studio fix, and is studio fix foundation (liquid) the same as the pressed powders, because i really want to try it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 

 
_hi guys! my MAC mua told me that i shouldn't wear MAC products everyday because they're not meant for everyday use and that they're for photoshoots etc. is this true? is it going to ruin my skin? i use studio fix everyday. thanks_

 
then your ma is on crack!  the foundations with the word "studio" in them were made specifically for studio use when they came first came out.  they are still safe to use everyday.

the studio fix fluid is just a liquid version of the studio fix.  they do have different finishes tho.  sff is a natural matte, where studio fix is a straight up matte.  it just depends on what one you are more comfortable using (liquid or powder) and the finish you want.


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 

 
_was this at a counter or at a pro store? I believe that makes all the difference...

If it was a pro store, yep I definately think thats true. Hell the metal pigments can catch fire. There is definately stuff there I wouldnt use daily, or even weekly...
BUT...
If it was a counter at a Nordstroms or wherever I would just assume she was a noob and really has no clue, or is just clueless.
At the freestanding stores the MA's seem to be a bit more knowledgable than counters._

 
so which products wouldn't you use weekly or daily... let us in on the info!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 19, 2007)

i use Studio Fix Fluid everyday without problems.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 

 
_was this at a counter or at a pro store? I believe that makes all the difference...

If it was a pro store, yep I definately think thats true. Hell the metal pigments can catch fire. There is definately stuff there I wouldnt use daily, or even weekly...
BUT...
If it was a counter at a Nordstroms or wherever I would just assume she was a noob and really has no clue, or is just clueless.
At the freestanding stores the MA's seem to be a bit more knowledgable than counters._

 
hey, don't single us counter girls out as less knowledgable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  we all learn about the same products (except for stuff we don't carry at the counter - even then we learn some stuff about it).  like you said, some people are new or just don't care to learn about stuff.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 20, 2007)

ok... can you imagine what the MAC artist who have been working with MAC for years would look like if this statement were true? lol. it'd be pretty scary. it's fine to use all the time. that's why we wash our faces at night time, or else I'd have a full face 24/7


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 

 
_was this at a counter or at a pro store? I believe that makes all the difference...

If it was a pro store, yep I definately think thats true. Hell the metal pigments can catch fire. There is definately stuff there I wouldnt use daily, or even weekly...
BUT...
*If it was a counter at a Nordstroms or wherever I would just assume she was a noob and really has no clue, or is just clueless.*

At the freestanding stores the MA's seem to be a bit more knowledgable than counters._

 
I would take offense to this but I'm not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not all of us working at coutner are clueless, some are just misinformed at times. LOL


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_hey, don't single us counter girls out as less knowledgable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. we all learn about the same products (except for stuff we don't carry at the counter - even then we learn some stuff about it). like you said, some people are new or just don't care to learn about stuff._

 
^5!!! 

I worked with alot of them that just didn't care. *shrug*


----------

